# Chets kids' guns review



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

So most of you know that my boys are receiving rimfire pistols this year from Santa.
Well today I tried them out.

The Ruger single six is flawless! Of course it will shoot anything! and accurate! Nice trigger! 5 stars!!!!!!

The GSG 1911 we have discussed quite a bit. I did have a problem with it today. In the instructions it says "do not put the recoil spring in backwards" Well...... I can tell you why!  That gun locked up tighter than....... well, I'll leave out the metaphor.....
It was quite a chore to get apart, I thought I would have to send it back for repair..... But I was able to remove the barrel bushing (barely) and wiggle things apart..... SHHHHEWWW!!!! dodged yet another bullet!!!!!

The Beretta Neos has been a roller coaster ride..... The original purchase is still somewhere in Maryland (it'll be for sale soon hahahaha) The one I picked up last night is almost a two tone....... the barrel and rail are a very light shade and contrast nicely with the black lower. I really like it!!!!! The trigger is a bit crumby...... but it started to feel better after a few clips were fed through it. He will also be getting a "reflex" style red dot (oh that boy does love red dots!) because his gun was quite a bit cheaper than the others.

All three guns shot better than the shooter! (duh, that aint hard to do)

I tried every kind of rimfire 22lr that I had on hand in the two semi-autos.

1) The remington Yellow Jacket was by far the most potent. Forty rounds through both guns without a hiccup. I could really feel the power of these and liked the way it made the action "snap".

2) The Remington "golden bullets" bulk stuff also functioned flawlessly. But the blow-back of the slides were less impressive.

3) The Remington "cyclone" functioned the same as the goldens, but seemed to be a little more accurate (possibly the shooter getting used to the weapons).

4) The Federal bulk "wal-mart" stuff functioned well also. But accuracy was lacking. This is probably what the boys will shoot until they desire more "hits" a-far (cuz it's cheap)

5) The CCI mini mags worked well too...... but they lack the power of the yellow jackets and are more expensive. Accuracy may have been better though...... this is where the Neos trigger started feeling better.....

6) The Winchester "wildcats" ..... I am the biggest Winchester fan in the world!!! It's true!!! you should see my house!!!! towels..... rugs.... salt and pepper shakers.... comforters...... posters........ i have all these puzzles glued together and hanging on my bedroom wall: http://www.winfieldgalleries.com/servle ... ster+Gifts
It's a serious affliction!!!!!
BUT!!!!
Will somebody please tell Winchester to stop putting their name on this CRAP ammo!!!!!!!
SERIOUSLY!!!!!!! I even had trouble loading in the Neos mag!!!
fail to fires! fail to ejects! and fail to feeds! in both semi autos!!!!!
The rest of this brick will be designated to the single six and my bolt guns.

So there you have it!










oh..... and I have something else to share with you..... but their mother is a possible "lurker" so it'll have to wait til after Christmas!!!!! HO HO HO!!!!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the writeup on your guns. Pretty interesting. The ammo camparison is going to help me clear up some problems I've had with the little woman's Sig Sauer 22.

That Ruger Single Six is one nice looking gun!! :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey chet I have that very same revolver and I love it.Did yours come with the extra cylinder for .22 mag? It is a sweet shooter and very accurate once I figured out the sight picture. I also shoot a ruger 10/22 and the best bullets I have found both in actuating the action on the semi auto and performance on rabbits are the CCI Stingers. I can't wait until my girl is old enough for handguns.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

longbow said:


> Thanks for the writeup on your guns. Pretty interesting. The ammo camparison is going to help me clear up some problems I've had with the little woman's Sig Sauer 22.
> 
> That Ruger Single Six is one nice looking gun!! :mrgreen:


Does she have a Mosquito, Longbow? I have a Sig Mosquito, and from the day I bought it I have shot CCI Mini Mags out of it, and NEVER had a problem. No misfires, no misfeeds, no jams.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

L2F&H, yes... I believe they all do.

I have heard that the Sigs are a little finicky. Most 22 ammo advertises "high velocity" Which means it is around 1200 fps. Look for "hyper velocity" 1400 fps +. The remington Yellow jackets are the best priced hyper rounds. Cabelas has them for $7.99 per 100. About the same price as 50 CCI stingers. Be careful with "target" ammo, it is usually high quality and very accurate. But typically low pressure-low velocity, meaning it may struggle in semi-auto pistols.

and stay away from the white box winchesters...........

Has anybody tried the CCI tactical?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a little scary about your gsg. glad you got it taken care of though! that little beretta looks like a nice little firearm. nice little write up about the ammo. thanks for sharing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaser said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the writeup on your guns. Pretty interesting. The ammo camparison is going to help me clear up some problems I've had with the little woman's Sig Sauer 22.
> ...


Yes it's a Mosquito. She didn't have any problems with the Stingers but she did with the Remington lightnings. After you mentioned CCI Mini Mags I noticed that the manual recomends Mini Mags. I think I'll buy some CCIs for her. Thanks Chaser.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the write up Chet.

I agree with you regarding the LOW quality of Winchester's rimfire ammunition. I have a Ruger MK-II that hates them. The hollow-points are so soft that they become deformed and have feed problems with several ejection problems as well.

My personal favorite .22 LR ammo has been a chore to find over the past several years, but the Remington Peters were my all time favorite. Very hot for bulk ammo. But havent seen any for sale in a few years 

Maybe you can teach me to shoot my SIngle Six Chet. I'm a terrible shot!!!!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Great post, Chet. Thanks for the review. And be sure to post about Christmas for the little woman after the fact. I picked up a Beretta Bobcat for my daughter. Her husband already has a Tomcat in 32 ACP and the Bobcat in 22 LR will be a good gun for fun and practice with much cheaper ammo but she will still be able to carry it concealed as well. I have had several self proclaimed experts recommend CCI stingers for my Bobcat but I have yet to find any. Does anyone know if they are still in production? I really haven't looked that much lately because the Remington Yellow Jackets work great. I use them for C and C and I use the Remington Goldens for fun and practice. No complaints and $20.00 for 500 at Sportsman's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

campfire said:


> I have had several self proclaimed experts recommend CCI stingers for my Bobcat but I have yet to find any. Does anyone know if they are still in production? I really haven't looked that much lately because the Remington Yellow Jackets work great.


I was at Sportsman's yesterday looking for them as well, and didnt see any. I hear they get bought up pretty quick when they do get them in stock. But I bet those Yellow Jackets are just as good


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still shooting the old single action Colt Frontier Scout my Dad gave me. It was made in the late 50's but still looks pretty much brand new. I just like the feel of a 6 shooter and so do my kids. Even my 5 year old likes to shoot it. The wildcats do fine in that platform! 

I know it's a pain to load and unload....but I've found the kids make their shots count with it a lot more than the semi auto rifle.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Me and Lisa went shooting today. We learned something...don't shoot blazers out of an auto. Her magazine holds 10 and out of those ten she averaged 4 malfunctions. The Stingers and CCI MiniMags funtion perfectly and were more accurate. One thing though, she got alot of practice clearing jambs and malfunctions. Something she'll need to know if she has a jamb in her carry gun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Me and Lisa went shooting today. We learned something...don't shoot blazers out of an auto. Her magazine holds 10 and out of those ten she averaged 4 malfunctions. The Stingers and CCI MiniMags funtion perfectly and were more accurate. One thing though, she got alot of practice clearing jambs and malfunctions. Something she'll need to know if she has a jamb in her carry gun.


I had that problem with Remington Thunderbolts. The brass also split, but that may have something to do with the chamber of my Saturday Night Special auto-loader made by Phoenix Arms....

Side Note: I was in Gallenson's yesterday and they had a lot of CCI Stingers in stock


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Lisa went shooting today. We learned something...don't shoot blazers out of an auto. Her magazine holds 10 and out of those ten she averaged 4 malfunctions. The Stingers and CCI MiniMags funtion perfectly and were more accurate. One thing though, she got alot of practice clearing jambs and malfunctions. Something she'll need to know if she has a jamb in her carry gun.
> ...


I have a couple of those little pheonix arms HP22's. I love mine! I just shoot the wally world federal bulk stuff and it functions near perfect every time.


----------

